# platy chasing tetras



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello. I have a 55 gallon tank. I got 6 platies at one point and they must have been sick because after they started dying off, my other fish started dying off and it wiped out more than half of my fish population. I had 4 serpae tetra left, two zebra danio left (one of them recently got dropsy and died from an unknown reason), and one platy left. I am working on restocking and I got 15 serpae tetra about a week ago. But ever since then my platy has been chasing them a lot. Is there a reason why it just started doing this? Should I be worried?
Thanks!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

did the platy ever bother the other fish before the wipeout? It's most likely because he/she is all alone. you should get a few more platys to keep him company and he'd probably stick with his own kind instead of bothering your tetras. however if its a habit hes displayed before it might just be his temperment. i had a platy once that just did not like other fish. i had a whole school of platys and he was the only one who ever bothered anyone and no matter what i did i couldnt get him to stop. i hope yours isnt just grumpy like mine was though haha. but i think your best bet would be to get him some playmates.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks! No, he never did that before the wipeout. I guess the platies are what I'm getting next. I feel bad for my zebra danio, too, because he is all alone.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

Well you definitely have the room to add more danios too. if you wanted you coyld add a few danios and a few platys together and just do it a few times until the schools are where you wabt them.


----------

